# Lack of enthusiasm is killing me



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm nearly done school at this point and I can't wait to leave. I've realized that most of what I got out of it was during my earlier years. In a couple of years, I've matured and gained new knowledge. I've met interesting people and had new experiences. Now that I'm in my final year, I'm feeling burnout and a general lack of enthusiasm for my education, especially because of the classes I am taking. I'm only taking these because I need them.

Whenever I go to stores to get something, I take a look at the people around me. Maybe it's just me, but a lot of them seem so bored. I wonder how many of these people went to school, how much effort they put into their studies and what they got out of it. I wonder what kinds of jobs they work at and how happy their personal lives are. Whenever I see this, I wonder if the life I thought I wanted is really the life for me.

I'm a simple person who just wants to live a simple life. I'm not extravagant or spoiled. I've been asked before why I chose to study drama (the classes I'm currently taking are not drama related). The best reason I give people is because I wasn't interested in anything else and it was the most fitting subject for me. Being told that my degree is considered useless is the most hurtful thing people can say to me, because they're essentially telling me that my ambitions and talents are useless. I personally see myself as someone who could be a big earner, but I don't have any interest in going that route, so what's the point? I've been told to study economics or something else more practical. Once again, I chose not to because I have no interest in those fields. I'm not going to waste my life in a job I don't like just because it guarantees financial security. I'm depressed enough as it is.

I don't know what the point of this thread is. I'm just venting and wondering if anybody else feels the same way. I felt like the most I got out of my education was when I was taking drama classes. I actually felt motivated to make something out of my life.

Okay, this has already gone on long enough :b but I just thought of something else. I plan on continuing my education after I graduate college, just not in an official academic sense. I'm going to spend my free time reading books about topics related to my career interests as well as doing volunteering and gaining experience in those fields. I don't feel as if I need a graduate education to do this.

Reading this here is what confirmed my beliefs

http://www.pickthebrain.com/blog/never-stop-learning/


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long to see this thread. I feel the exact same way about high school. We've come all this way, and for what? No one seems to be passionate about anything of substance, and if they are, they are clandestine about it because they would be ostracized expounding on their admiration of the subject.

I think most people are just pleasure seekers, so they don't really have innate passions other than what's fun at the moment. It makes sense, but it's a little depressing. I want to give up on school.

Nobody *really* innately cares about anyone else. That's the one thing I learned through high school that I'll *always* carry. If it sounds hateful, good. Maybe things'll change. People also need to stop being blindly optimistic and thinking that just because you have faith in something good happening, it'll become reality. It almost never works that way, and I'm sick of hearing it on issues like dating ("Fix yourself first" / "Be optimistic and you'll get girls") or social interaction as a whole ("Be optimistic and you'll attract others").

(Sorry for going off on that tirade at the end.)


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel the same way, though I'm only in my second semester as a freshman. Plan on taking a semester break either in the Fall or Spring. Everyone says that I don't have to know what I want to major in yet, but I still feel like I do. What's the point in going to school without an end goal in mind (especially when certain majors require certain prerequisites)? And on top of that, not knowing if I'm going to get a well paying job after I graduate or if I'm going into a field that would make me happy.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I know how you feel about a lack of enthusiasm but that's because I've lost all passion and drive to try and succeed in general.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

This is a daily struggle for me as well, and cause for an internal battle over how big a place school should have in my life. It often feels like my anticipations and hopes in the beginning of a new week exceeds those provided by the attitude at school. It's not so much the lack of new material being taught, but rather the conception of education and learning. It's not an exciting journey to feed one's curiosity, but a dark tunnel full of people (whose interests are elsewhere) just wishing to escape at the other end.


----------

